# Profilpic wird nach anmeldung nicht angezeigt.



## brilzi89 (17. Jul 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin Anfänger und arbeite momentan an meiner Ersten App. Jetzt zum Problem.
Sobald ich mich bei meiner App anmelde wird der Name angezeigt aber das Bild nicht, kommisch ist nur das es vor paar Tagen funktioniert hat, und seit kurzem nicht mehr, obwohl ich nichts geändert habe. Die Registration funktioniert und das Bild wird auch bei Firebase gespeichert.
Kann mir jemand helfen bitte.

userpanelactivity

```
public class UserPanelActivity extends AppCompatActivity implements NavigationView.OnNavigationItemSelectedListener {

    private TextView userName;
    private CircleImageView userPic;


    private DrawerLayout drawer;
    private DatabaseReference profileUserRef;
    private StorageReference imageStoreReference;
    private FirebaseAuth mAuth;


    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_user_panel);

        mAuth = FirebaseAuth.getInstance();
        String online_user_id = mAuth.getCurrentUser().getUid();
        profileUserRef = FirebaseDatabase.getInstance().getReference().child("Users").child(online_user_id);
        imageStoreReference = FirebaseStorage.getInstance().getReference().child("User_Profile");

        NavigationView mNavigationView = (NavigationView) findViewById(R.id.nav_view);
        View header = mNavigationView.getHeaderView(0);
        userName = (TextView) header.findViewById(R.id.userheaderName);
        userPic = (CircleImageView) header.findViewById(R.id.userheaderPic);


        profileUserRef.addValueEventListener(new ValueEventListener() {
            @Override
            public void onDataChange(DataSnapshot dataSnapshot) {


                String name = dataSnapshot.child("username").getValue().toString();
                String pic = dataSnapshot.child("imageurl").getValue().toString();


                Picasso.get().load(pic).into(userPic);

                userName.setText(name);


            }

            @Override
            public void onCancelled(DatabaseError databaseError) {

            }
        });

        Toolbar toolbar = findViewById(R.id.toolbar);
        setSupportActionBar(toolbar);

        drawer = findViewById(R.id.drawer_layout);
        NavigationView navigationView = findViewById(R.id.nav_view);
        navigationView.setNavigationItemSelectedListener(this);

        ActionBarDrawerToggle toggle = new ActionBarDrawerToggle(this, drawer, toolbar,
                R.string.navigation_drawer_open, R.string.navigation_drawer_close);
        drawer.addDrawerListener(toggle);
        toggle.syncState();

        if (savedInstanceState == null) {
            getSupportFragmentManager().beginTransaction().replace(R.id.fragment_container,
                    new MessageFragment()).commit();
            navigationView.setCheckedItem(R.id.nav_message);
        }
    }

    @Override
    public boolean onNavigationItemSelected(@NonNull MenuItem item) {
        switch (item.getItemId()) {
            case R.id.nav_message:
                getSupportFragmentManager().beginTransaction().replace(R.id.fragment_container,
                        new MessageFragment()).commit();
                break;
            case R.id.nav_chat:
                getSupportFragmentManager().beginTransaction().replace(R.id.fragment_container,
                        new ChatFragment()).commit();
                break;
            case R.id.nav_profile:
                getSupportFragmentManager().beginTransaction().replace(R.id.fragment_container,
                        new ProfileFragment()).commit();
                break;
            case R.id.nav_share:
                Toast.makeText(this, "Share", Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                break;
            case R.id.nav_send:
                Toast.makeText(this, "Send", Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                break;
        }

        drawer.closeDrawer(GravityCompat.START);
        return true;
    }

    @Override
    public void onBackPressed() {
        if (drawer.isDrawerOpen(GravityCompat.START)) {
            drawer.closeDrawer(GravityCompat.START);
        } else {
            super.onBackPressed();
        }
    }
}
```

drawer_menu

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<menu xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools"
    tools:showIn="navigation_view">

    <group android:checkableBehavior="single">
        <item
            android:id="@+id/nav_message"
            android:icon="@drawable/ic_message"
            android:title="Nachrichten" />
        <item
            android:id="@+id/nav_chat"
            android:icon="@drawable/ic_chat"
            android:title="Freunde" />
        <item
            android:id="@+id/nav_profile"
            android:icon="@drawable/ic_profile"
            android:title="Profil" />
    </group>

    <item android:title="Einstellungen">
        <menu>
            <item
                android:id="@+id/nav_share"
                android:icon="@drawable/ic_share"
                android:title="Profil Einstellungen" />
            <item
                android:id="@+id/nav_send"
                android:icon="@drawable/ic_send"
                android:title="@string/send" />
        </menu>
    </item>
</menu>
```

nav_header.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<LinearLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="176dp"
    android:background="@color/colorPrimary"
    android:gravity="bottom"
    android:orientation="vertical"
    android:padding="16dp"
    android:theme="@style/ThemeOverlay.AppCompat.Dark">

    <de.hdodenhof.circleimageview.CircleImageView
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:id="@+id/userheaderPic"
        android:src="@mipmap/ic_launcher_round" />

    <TextView
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:paddingTop="8dp"
        android:id="@+id/userheaderName"
        android:text="Hans Wurst"
        android:textAppearance="@style/TextAppearance.AppCompat.Body1" />



</LinearLayout>
```


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jul 2018)

Ich kenne mich zwar mit Firebase nicht aus, ein "onDataChanged" hört sich für mich aber so an, als würde das nur aufgerufen, wenn sich Daten ändern...


----------



## brilzi89 (22. Jul 2018)

Hab das von Firebase übernommen. Steht so auch im tool von denen.


----------

